# Chris's Bachelor Party



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Sure was fun last Sat. night getting to know some of you guys and putting faces with names. I must be getting older as there is no way I could have kept up with you guys :beer: Anyway one more week and the "Webmaster" is off the market. An early congrats on the last decision he'll ever make


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah it most have been a good night when Gandergrindr calls me and the first word outof his mouth where " TYLER IM WASTED!". And Hustad was just laughing in that back round. It sounded like one hell of time!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wish I could have made it too but I would have had to be there only for part of the evening. I too could never have kept up with the boys. The countdown starts Chris!!!! The big question is.....Do you know why brides are always smiling??????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I think I know :gag:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

"Always smiling &#8230; hi honey &#8230; watching, judging, look at the baby, look at the baby."

- Old School


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Chris...are we going hunting next weekend?

"Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time."

- Frank the Tank :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We're gone streaking, Yeah you in the bring you green hat you can come to.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You my boy blue!!! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"One (blank) for the rest of your life, real smart Frank"

"Don't do it!"


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"She's 30 rows away...you can still run!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> True love is hard to find, sometimes you think you have true love and then you catch the early flight home from San Diego and a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a damn magic show ready to double team your...


- The Godfather


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone remember my after hours bachelor party???

We are going to get so much *** here, it's going to be sick. I'm talking like crazy boy band ***.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There was an after hours? Was I there?J/k!!!!And we still have one more night to go! WOW, we've got problems now!

~Jonser~ get ready!!!!!

Mav....


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Trust in a relationship:

"Blue, do you trust that we've supplied you with enough rope so your block hits the ground? Blue, you're my boy!"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

djleye said:


> I wish I could have made it too but I would have had to be there only for part of the evening. I too could never have kept up with the boys. The countdown starts Chris!!!! The big question is.....Do you know why brides are always smiling??????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Because once they're married they'll never have to give another....wait I probably shouldn't post that up. Is that what you were implying though? 8)

The party was a great time...I haven't been that tore up in a long time! Plus it was great getting a chance to meet some new people and finally put some faces to some names on here. Lyle's got some pics from the bus ride that he's going to have to post up. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did you say camera???? I thought they were outlawed for the evening? 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thats the one Matt!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You damn right he said camera. I just have to figure out how to work the damn thing. As soon as i figure out how to put the pictures on here i will. But dont worry Chris there not that bad. :wink:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

BACHELOR PARTY.......you mean like strippers....lots of beer....more strippers.....more beer.....maybe one last stripper joint....maybe some more beer.....some puking.....more puking.....pass out

I LOVE THOSE THINGS!!!!!!

Hope you enjoyed it. It's the one time you can actually tell your spouse you were at the strippers and not get the cold shoulder for 5-6 days.

Whens the wedding?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Jeremy,

The wedding is this Saturday. 

I'll be thinking of you guys when I'm laying on the beach next week, sipping on a Corona watching the sun set............or than again, maybe I won't.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

congrats, hope the weather co-operates. And i don't think we have a better year to take a southern vacation than this in a long time. :beer: :beer:

Its gotten to be such a long winter I feel like a horny hound-dog looking for a female in heat. Anxious as can be for spring!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, Lets see.....warm weather, coronas, sand, water, HONEYMOON......I guess you WON"T be thinking of us!!!!


----------

